# H.lividum



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi guys...








here is some pictures of my new h.lividum..


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Even though I am terrified of the creepy crawlies Congrats on your newest addition


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

new pictures.....


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice, you're getting yourself a real collection don't you ?
Watch out, they are addictive









Before you know it, you'll end up with a room full of spidercages


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks mate....
yeah that is true...for now I got only 5 tarantulas..








I m waiting for c.darlingi and c.marshali..


----------

